# Handheld m12 sawzall



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Looking at it today wondering the positives and negatives I figured i would ask everyone here if they have used them. My only positive I would see would be cutting old glued in p-traps in tiny cabinets. Other than that where is this handy.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Love mine. Currently out for repairs, but in fairness to Milwaukee I work it hard. Hopefully will be under warranty. If they don't fix it for me I will probably buy a replacement.


----------



## piedpiper (Mar 28, 2011)

cutting wood in tight spots.i would go with the 18,the 12 can be kinda gutless.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> Love mine. Currently out for repairs, but in fairness to Milwaukee I work it hard. Hopefully will be under warranty. If they don't fix it for me I will probably buy a replacement.


If they deem it was caused by water. Warranty void. But you can ask for a replacement at cost. Nothing else though


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Went to use my 6th one today, was frozen -whacked it it on the curb a few times with the blade and it came back alive, doesn't sound so healthy though, less then 2 months old..... Ill buy another when that one breaks though


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Don't cut cast iron with it. It burns it up...but other than that I use mine more than my sawzall. Works great when you have to cut a tub shoe out. Except for the cast iron thing...and yes it did cut it all. I love it.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

It's great to use on tank bolts that are rusted on.:thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

MTDUNN said:


> If they deem it was caused by water. Warranty void. But you can ask for a replacement at cost. Nothing else though


It's seen water in it's day, but never dropped in a bucket or anything. Just went to use it for the first time the other day and it didn't work at all. If they void it I use it enough I'll by another.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> It's seen water in it's day, but never dropped in a bucket or anything. Just went to use it for the first time the other day and it didn't work at all. If they void it I use it enough I'll by another.


My M18 was void due to water damage. They offered a new one at $80. It was treated as a replacement part.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

I am marring mine .... we are in love...and we are going to have babies ( all the other tools )


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I guess I'm going to get it then.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

It's not a sawzall, it's a hackzall. I use mine all the time, easier to grab than my corded Ridgid Fuego.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Hackzall is good for cutting dry wall. That's about it, and it will only do that for a month or so before it craps out on you. Terrible, worthless tool imo.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

It is not ideal for commercial construction.....

That's about as much info I can offer lol.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

just give me a milwaukee sawzall with an electrical cord on it and I will be cutting through stuff long after your cordless and batteries all wear out...


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Will said:


> Hackzall is good for cutting dry wall. That's about it, and it will only do that for a month or so before it craps out on you. Terrible, worthless tool imo.


Had mine over a year. Been through hell, and this is the first time it's been out for warranty. It's not near as Powerful as Milwaukee's M18 or a corded, but great for places they don't fit. Like johni bolts, tank bolts, underground PVC (That's the hell.)


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

The stroke on it is too short. Id rather use my Lenox close quarter hack saw, PVC ratchet cutters, or my Lenox folding jab saw


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Will said:


> The stroke on it is too short. Id rather use my Lenox close quarter hack saw, PVC ratchet cutters, or my Lenox folding jab saw


To each his own, but of course you noticed your in the minority.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe so. Don't know why though, I've had a hackzsaw, and it's worthless.


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

It's way too slow for putting in a full underground IMO.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

JWBII said:


> It's way too slow for putting in a full underground IMO.


Agreed. I was referring to cutting PVC water mains underground. Like 3/4" & 1". Saves time over making a bigger hole for a full size sawzall.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Check this out, will make you throw that hackzall away

http://dewalt.com/multi-material-oscillating-tool


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Will said:


> Check this out, will make you throw that hackzall away http://dewalt.com/multi-material-oscillating-tool


That's cool. Just picked up a PVC Shear for the water lines till my Hackzall comes back. Milwaukee makes a oscillating tool too. Will have to check that out.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Will said:


> Maybe so. Don't know why though, I've had a hackzsaw, and it's worthless.



Couldn't agree more.. I thought found this thing to be a waste of a 100 bucks. It had about 1/2 the power I expected.. Mine wouldn't cut 1 1/2 PVC when it was brand new.

I run a corded dewalt sawzall or hand cuts with a Lennox PVC saw

I also carry the Rockwell version of the oscillating tool also corded


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

victoryplbaz said:


> Don't cut cast iron with it. It burns it up...but other than that I use mine more than my sawzall. Works great when you have to cut a tub shoe out. Except for the cast iron thing...and yes it did cut it all. I love it.



I'll wil used a grinder to cut cast iron if there is space ... If not I'll pull out big Bertha saw drom Milwaukee with a diamond blade To cut it out


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

One try on 2" PVC and there is no way I would even attempt the m12 on cast iron lol.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Got my Hackzall back from Milwaukee fixed and smelling pretty (it was fairly dirty.) for free. :thumbsup:


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

Love it ,best thing since slice bread.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Leach713 said:


> I'll wil used a grinder to cut cast iron if there is space ... If not I'll pull out big Bertha saw drom Milwaukee with a diamond blade To cut it out


The kid did the cutting. I saw what he was doing and said stop. But he said he was half way through it. I saw it was in a wall and that was the only way he could cut. I was impressed but that was till I used it the next day... It was dead..LOL


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

While on the M12 subject anyone else have the M12 PVC Shear or M12 Copper Tubbing Cutter?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Way back in the early '90s, I had my secretary call Milwaukee to ask them if they had a battery operated saw. She said they laughed their little heads off. I bet they trotted right down to R&D and then to the Patent Office. 

About the same time, a journeyman called the office and said that his sawzall was broken, so he couldn't cut the 1/2" all thread. I drove down to the site and showed him how to use a hack saw. :laughing:

And no, I haven't bought a battery operated sawzall yet


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sawzall...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sawzsome...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

This Is a great tool. Enough stones and long lasting. I even cut a 220V stove line with it and it's still going. I wouldn't recommend doing that though...


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Sawzsome...



This made me chuckle..!


I don't like battery sawzalls for that exact reason


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

The only thing I don't cut with my 18V Milwaukee Sawzall is Cast-iron. Hell I even find that tiresome.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

M12 tubing cutter. Great if your running a lot of 1".
Been collecting dust lately since I now live in the land of pex:laughing:


----------



## joeplumber85 (Jul 16, 2012)

Tubing cutter is awesome, huge time saver on hwt & boiler installs.
Hackzal is great for situations that suit it. Cutting off a tub shoe for example. If you are using it for cutting pipe, wood or metal on a regular basis, you are probably using the wrong tool.

I've owned the Hackzal for a couple months, probably used it 2-3 times, but the time I saved in those instances more than made up for $60 bucks I paid for it.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> While on the M12 subject anyone else have the M12 PVC Shear or M12 Copper Tubbing Cutter?


I have M12 shear, tubing cutter, Hackzall, oscillating tool, led flashlight.

Also extended life batteries.

They are all good tools. Tubing cutter is big time saver


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm a Milwaukee 12V freak.

Don't forget!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

6th Density said:


> I'm a Milwaukee 12V freak.
> 
> Don't forget!


So am I !! Just hate those short live batteries


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber said:


> Way back in the early '90s, I had my secretary call Milwaukee to ask them if they had a battery operated saw. She said they laughed their little heads off. I bet they trotted right down to R&D and then to the Patent Office.
> 
> About the same time, a journeyman called the office and said that his sawzall was broken, so he couldn't cut the 1/2" all thread. I drove down to the site and showed him how to use a hack saw. :laughing:
> 
> And no, I haven't bought a battery operated sawzall yet


And Now You Know The Rest Of The Story....
Good Day! :laughing:

This one is a Pearl for sure.... :thumbup:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Redwood said:


> And Now You Know The Rest Of The Story....
> Good Day! :laughing:
> 
> This one is a Pearl for sure.... :thumbup:


Is he still working at Blowes??


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Is he still working at Blowes??


I think subway now


----------



## Captain Ron (Jan 8, 2014)

Pacificpipes said:


> Looking at it today wondering the positives and negatives I figured i would ask everyone here if they have used them. My only positive I would see would be cutting old glued in p-traps in tiny cabinets. Other than that where is this handy.


 was wondering if u bought the tool? i use mine for sheetrock mostly, but its good for a few little tasks, like sheetrock access or old glued traps. i have 3 diff sizes of milwauke cordless saws, and they are each great for their purposes. and milwauke is good on their warranty. no complaints here...jus keep the chucks lubricated!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Captain Ron said:


> was wondering if u bought the tool? i use mine for sheetrock mostly, but its good for a few little tasks, like sheetrock access or old glued traps. i have 3 diff sizes of milwauke cordless saws, and they are each great for their purposes. and milwauke is good on their warranty. no complaints here...jus keep the chucks lubricated!


No I decided against it for now. To many mixed reviews. I love the m12 drills though. I'll stick with my dewalt sawzall it has never let me down.


----------



## LIQUID (Sep 26, 2013)

M12 is great for service work.. m18 hackzall is boss with a milwuakee torch blade. Cutters save time and are decenbut mine dies fast If I am doing anything g over 3/4 , not sold o the shears.. a buddy has them but I prefer the m18 honestly. Heated jacket is sweet..... yeah I buy a lot of miwuakee tools. Love em. M12 impact driveris one of my favorites, ca drive screws or tighten mj all day no problem.


----------



## brent_sd (Jan 10, 2014)

Not a huge fan of the M-12 saw, we owned 6 or 7 of them and they all failed due to internal wiring shorts, none to my knowledge were ever dropped.

Moved to the M-18 series and not a problem since, we use them constantly.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

brent_sd said:


> Not a huge fan of the M-12 saw, we owned 6 or 7 of them and they all failed due to internal wiring shorts, none to my knowledge were ever dropped. Moved to the M-18 series and not a problem since, we use them constantly.


Why didn't you send them in to Millwuakee?


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> Looking at it today wondering the positives and negatives I figured i would ask everyone here if they have used them. My only positive I would see would be cutting old glued in p-traps in tiny cabinets. Other than that where is this handy.


 i love mine have had it for 4 years. I did new construction res for 2 years with it every day love it. Did all my back venting with it easy to crawl through attics with it and good on finishes and in tight crawl spaces. How ever one day i cut some copper with it and it got wet took 3 days of drying out before it came back to life. Also i accidentally dropped it out of an attic down the second floor stairs and onto the first floor and it survived i dont use it every day anymore and its still handy to have ill buy another one when this dies


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

They just came out with an M12 Red Lithium XC 4.0 battery with twice the life and power.


----------

